# Baby Bjorn Carrier - what age to face out?



## takethree2010

Hi there,

Just wondering what age my LO will be able to face out in the baby bjorn carrier. Anyone know the recommended age? I know they can face out when neck muscles are strong enough but I'm wondering what age is recommended and also if you stuck to this age or put them facing out later or earlier.

Thanks x


----------



## LittleBoo

Ahh, from what I know from on here, and IRL from two baby wearing consultant people, and medical journals... never :p


----------



## aliss

I'm sure someone will come in here and give you the details on why not to do it.

For manufacturer recommendation, it's around 4 months (and give or take depending on your baby specifically).


----------



## oboeverity

Any form of baby wearing is a positive thing, but a visit to your local sling meet will show you that there are better ways xx


----------



## missbabypo

Baby should never face out as it is bad for their spine. If you head over to the natural parenting section you will get lots of help on baby wearing or if you are on facebook search slings and things fsot x


----------



## hubblybubbly

You will get a lot of advice on this forum that they should never face outwards.

However manufacturers advice is 4 months for forward facing or 6 months plus for back wearing in baby bjorne type carriers.

My lo has been outfacing for about 2 months when we use the carrier, which is normally only a few times a month, I'm not a hardcore baby wearer. Just for convenience in time of lots of stairs or rough terrain! 

<<<< ducks and runs for cover


----------



## GracieGoo

takethree2010 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just wondering what age my LO will be able to face out in the baby bjorn carrier. Anyone know the recommended age? I know they can face out when neck muscles are strong enough but I'm wondering what age is recommended and also if you stuck to this age or put them facing out later or earlier.
> 
> Thanks x[/
> 
> This thread is bound to start a debate!!! Your question though should be answered based on the guidelines for a baby bjorn though, which is approx 4 mths as a pp has said. I think it also says in the guidance that baby facing front should not be done for prolonged periods of time. So those that say never it may not apply to you situation. Babies are safe to forward face for short periods of time, when awake. However if you are going to baby wear for prolong periods other types of carriers are recommended...
> 
> X


----------



## takethree2010

Really? They should never face out? My oldest LO faced out in the carrier a lot. I was just asking because i couldn't remember from what age she did it. 

I'm a bit confused. Why would the manufacturer suggest they can face out if it's that bad? As i say my oldest LO faced out and she learned to crawl and subsequently walk at an early age and is the most active and agile little girl. Can't see it's done her any harm at all. 

I have been looking forward to taking my LO out in the baby bjorn to show her the world. She's very nosey and doesn't particularly like facing inwards.

I've got a 'close' carrier too which I've only used twice. Could never get to grips with it. Would it be better to put her facing out in this? Or is that just as bad? I'm really confused now! Help!


----------



## takethree2010

oboeverity said:


> Any form of baby wearing is a positive thing, but a visit to your local sling meet will show you that there are better ways xx

I'm not sure where my local sling meet is. Can you explain what the better ways are? Can they face out in other types of sling? Thanks x


----------



## oboeverity

Close slings are lovely, but dont last very long as buns gets bigger. Generally speaking, baby should never face out; you could consider a back carry when she is less wobbly xx


----------



## oboeverity

But not in the Bjorn.... BB have carriers to sell, and they'll tell you what they need to in order to do that. They're not dangerous, or they wouldn't be able to sell them; there are just better ways xx


----------



## GracieGoo

takethree2010 said:


> Really? They should never face out? My oldest LO faced out in the carrier a lot. I was just asking because i couldn't remember from what age she did it.
> 
> I'm a bit confused. Why would the manufacturer suggest they can face out if it's that bad? As i say my oldest LO faced out and she learned to crawl and subsequently walk at an early age and is the most active and agile little girl. Can't see it's done her any harm at all.
> 
> I have been looking forward to taking my LO out in the baby bjorn to show her the world. She's very nosey and doesn't particularly like facing inwards.
> 
> I've got a 'close' carrier too which I've only used twice. Could never get to grips with it. Would it be better to put her facing out in this? Or is that just as bad? I'm really confused now! Help!

You will get very mixed messages on this forum about baby carrying. The cuts of it really is that if you intend to wear your baby a lot, or for prolonged time periods there is no baby carrier that forward faces that will support your baby in a position that is suitable on the hips, spine and on your back. However if you intend to wear your baby for only short trips and not very often then you are fine to use a baby bjorn. I dont baby wear very often so I speak from the camp with a similar carrier to yours. However they can be frowned upon by some baby wearers (as they arent the ideal type of carrier). For the short journeys my lo currently makes a ff carrier is ideal - lo loves it, it is short and sharp journey and he is safe. However with my next child I may babywear a bit more (which means inward facing), and will buy myself a more suitable carrier.

Dont feel bad by using this type of carrier, like anything in moderation they still can be good, and this information is all based on how you would use it in your everyday lives. There are sling meets, I think if you search on the net or even facebook you can find some. But obviously these are inward facing, so it depends what you want them for :)

xx


----------



## oboeverity

The Bjorn is fine for short periods of time, but only facing in xx


----------



## LittleBoo

Where abouts are you lovely? I know there's looooads of sling meets up and down the country, I can ask the lady at Kangorinos if she knows anyone near you :) you're awesome for wanting to wear, no matter what the carrier. I started out with a generic Chicco carrier, "crotch dangler", I can't stand them now but back then I thought it was cool :) either way, if I hadn't worn him in that, I wouldn't have met a fellow wearer and been introduced to the "real" world of slings!


----------



## takethree2010

GracieGoo said:


> takethree2010 said:
> 
> 
> Really? They should never face out? My oldest LO faced out in the carrier a lot. I was just asking because i couldn't remember from what age she did it.
> 
> I'm a bit confused. Why would the manufacturer suggest they can face out if it's that bad? As i say my oldest LO faced out and she learned to crawl and subsequently walk at an early age and is the most active and agile little girl. Can't see it's done her any harm at all.
> 
> I have been looking forward to taking my LO out in the baby bjorn to show her the world. She's very nosey and doesn't particularly like facing inwards.
> 
> I've got a 'close' carrier too which I've only used twice. Could never get to grips with it. Would it be better to put her facing out in this? Or is that just as bad? I'm really confused now! Help!
> 
> You will get very mixed messages on this forum about baby carrying. The cuts of it really is that if you intend to wear your baby a lot, or for prolonged time periods there is no baby carrier that forward faces that will support your baby in a position that is suitable on the hips, spine and on your back. However if you intend to wear your baby for only short trips and not very often then you are fine to use a baby bjorn. I dont baby wear very often so I speak from the camp with a similar carrier to yours. However they can be frowned upon by some baby wearers (as they arent the ideal type of carrier). For the short journeys my lo currently makes a ff carrier is ideal - lo loves it, it is short and sharp journey and he is safe. However with my next child I may babywear a bit more (which means inward facing), and will buy myself a more suitable carrier.
> 
> Dont feel bad by using this type of carrier, like anything in moderation they still can be good, and this information is all based on how you would use it in your everyday lives. There are sling meets, I think if you search on the net or even facebook you can find some. But obviously these are inward facing, so it depends what you want them for :)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Ok Thanks. I don't feel so bad now! I'd use it at weekends for walks with the dog - so LO would be in it for about an hour each on a Sat and sun. Also maybe a little while in the week too. I don't wear her in the house. I have a 19 month old and a nearly 3 month old and i don't really want to buy a double buggy. Plus the double buggy wouldn't be ideal for muddy walks in the woods. We've got a rucksack carrier for the 19 month old which she absolutely loves so we wanted to put the baby forward facing in the bjorn.

Can anyone tell me if it's better for her to face out in the close carrier than in the bjorn? I've just been reading independent research done on forward facing in slings and they say their is no research done on it. Can anyone tell me any harm that's come to any babies who have been put forward facing? Have they grown up deformed or something. I really need some more info from someone who can give me evidence. Thanks everyone for your replies. I had no idea about any of this! X


----------



## oboeverity

https://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a13028945/forward_facing_sling_recommendation

https://www.bobafamily.com/blog/2011/10/11/nine-reasons-not-to-carry-your-baby-facing-out/

Xx


----------



## takethree2010

oboeverity said:


> https://community.babycentre.co.uk/post/a13028945/forward_facing_sling_recommendation
> 
> https://www.bobafamily.com/blog/2011/10/11/nine-reasons-not-to-carry-your-baby-facing-out/
> 
> Xx

Ok Thanks for the links. Have had a look and it seems to make sense. I'll have to look into a back carrier instead. Or just keep her front facing. She should be able to look around ok and can safely fall asleep. I've had my eyes opened! Thanks again for all your replies. Really helpful x


----------



## oboeverity

I totally recommend a sling meet, chicken... It's really addictive, this baby wearing malarkey, and doesn't have to be expensive xx


----------



## takethree2010

LittleBoo said:


> Where abouts are you lovely? I know there's looooads of sling meets up and down the country, I can ask the lady at Kangorinos if she knows anyone near you :) you're awesome for wanting to wear, no matter what the carrier. I started out with a generic Chicco carrier, "crotch dangler", I can't stand them now but back then I thought it was cool :) either way, if I hadn't worn him in that, I wouldn't have met a fellow wearer and been introduced to the "real" world of slings!

Hi there. Ah Thanks. It's just a matter of ease for me to be honest. Because we go for lots of country dog walks and it's just easier to wear the baby. Our oldest goes in the rucksack carrier on my OH's back. So then i can carry the baby. But i really wanted the baby to see the world. Not sure I've feel confident having her strapped to my back as some people have suggested. By the sounds of it even going to a sling meet wouldn't enable me to find a sling that would mean the baby could face out. I'm gutted! Also feel horrible that i put my eldest facing out when she was little. Although as i say she's reached all developmental milestones early so i don't think I've caused any long term issues. Thanks for your help though. Will have to think of another way to make our country walks more exciting for her or try her facing in and see how happy she is. Thanks again for advice and support x


----------



## aliss

That is sooo common at 3-4 months, they realize there is a world outside! I recommend trying a carrier that allows you to do hip or kangaroo carry :)

Since you guys are outdoorsy, I recommend a soft structure carrier (ie an ergo), I've been using mine to walk the dog for 2 years, my son is 40lbs, and he is very easy to carry on my back still and I'm almost 7 months pregnant. You'll find something like that to be much more useful to you in the long term.


----------



## oboeverity

Oh crickey, don't feel bad! I carry my nine moths old, facing in, but arms out in a wrap, and he can see all around xx


----------



## takethree2010

aliss said:


> That is sooo common at 3-4 months, they realize there is a world outside! I recommend trying a carrier that allows you to do hip or kangaroo carry :)
> 
> Since you guys are outdoorsy, I recommend a soft structure carrier (ie an ergo), I've been using mine to walk the dog for 2 years, my son is 40lbs, and he is very easy to carry on my back still and I'm almost 7 months pregnant. You'll find something like that to be much more useful to you in the long term.

I'll look into that. What's a kangaroo carry? The close carrier is a soft structure. Is it just as bad to put LO facing out in this?


----------



## oboeverity

Yes... Xx


----------



## aliss

Sorry I'm not familiar with a close carrier, but here's an example of a kangaroo carry in a ring sling -a s you can see, it's literally like a kangaroo.

https://www.sewfunky.ca/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/eva-004-1.jpg


----------



## MumToEva

I have a beco Gemini, which is a type of SSC. It has the option to face outwards, as well as hip carry, back carry and front carry facing in options. I've never carried her facing out in it, but I like that it has the option, as in certain situations I imagine it would be nice for her to see out occasionally.


----------



## RebeccaG

We used to have a Bjorn as we thought that's all there was. I then went to a breastfeeding cafe that also did a sling library and it was such an eye opener! I switched then to a wrap and now we have an ergo that I just love! My husband also really likes it I think because it has buckles and clips whereas he really didn't get on with the wrap. 
Really try to find a sling library or meet as it was brilliant for us as I could borrow a sling for a couple of weeks for £2!


----------



## robinator

Our dd faces out in her Bjorn from about 4 months. She's never in it for that long, but why am I feeling the need to justify? Eh. My pediatrician suggested it, so with that advice I go :)


----------



## takethree2010

robinator said:


> Our dd faces out in her Bjorn from about 4 months. She's never in it for that long, but why am I feeling the need to justify? Eh. My pediatrician suggested it, so with that advice I go :)

Thanks for this! I had to take my baby to have her hips checked today so i asked the consultant there about this and he said there is no problem with her facing out in the bjorn. 4 of my antenatal friends from my first baby use bjorn carriers and all of them had their babies facing out. None of them have any developmental problems. If there was a real problem then every LO who faced out in their carrier would be unable to walk properly due to spinal problems. Does anyone know any children who have developed a disablity from facing out in a carrier? I will try to find a sling library though as it sounds like fun trying out different slings! I'm always like this though - need some evidence base on which to form a decision.


----------



## Ozzieshunni




----------



## aliss

There is evidence to suggest that _prolonged_ carriers with narrow bottoms can cause developmental delays. I'll try and dig up some links for you. In terms of their neck, with forward facing, they can't rest their heads on your chest or back when tired as they can when inward facing/on your back.

*Personally* I cannot imagine anyone using a Bjorn long enough to cause problems. Most people stop using them at a low weight (ie 15-20lbs) because they are not ergonomically comfortable for the parent beyond that point.

We had a Bjorn as well, my OH enjoyed it, and he wore LO outward a few times at 4 months as well. We also had an Ergo carrier (among many others) and found it to be much more comfortable. To give you an idea how much more, I still use the Ergo daily at 7 months pregnant, and my son is 39lbs and 2 years old. On my back obviously! But if you guys enjoy babywearing, enjoy your Bjorn, but look around for something that will allow you to enjoy babywearing much longer!!


----------



## oboeverity

At the end of the day, it's also a comfort thing... If its comfy on you and doesn't pul across your shoulders (though it may do so more when a outward facing baba because her weight hangs forward) then box one ticked. If she's comfy, even though her weigh is on her crotch (and let's face it, we ant ask them), then box ticked for her too, and no worries. The research is there... Most peope don't err their babies for long enough each day for a BB to be a problem; if you were wearing LO for most of the day, it wouldn't be suitable. From
What you say, your BB is just right. For longer


----------



## oboeverity

Periods of time, froggying in a deep seat is a must xx


----------



## oboeverity

Sorry about the typos!! Xx


----------



## takethree2010

Ozzieshunni said:


>

Oh wow i love the look of that carrier when the baby is no the back. It looks great. Can you tell me what that carrier is called? Would love to get one like that.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

I'm not sure the name of that one, but an ergo or connecta or mei tai type carrier would def do the job! :thumbup:


----------



## aliss

I'm not 100% sure but I think it may be a Boba carrier


----------



## takethree2010

*"I'm not sure the name of that one, but an ergo or connecta or mei tai type carrier would def do the job"
"I'm not 100% sure but I think it may be a Boba carrier"*

Ok thanks. I can totally see how the back carry is much more comfy. I'll look into the ergo, connecta, mei tai and Boba carriers. I'll also look to see if there's a sling group around my area and then I can try some without having to buy another one. We don't have much money at the moment with me being on maternity leave and I've already got the Bjorn and Close carrier which were both really pricey. TBH I think as Oboeverity says my LO isn't going to be in it for long periods of time so we might be ok sticking with what we've got. 

BTW, how easy is it getting LO on your back in a sling like the one in the picture? Is it difficult? How safe is it to do it? As you can tell I'm a complete novice at this but obviously I want to do the best for my LO. 

Does anyone know any children that have had developmental problems as a result of this? I asked my antenatal class (6 ladies) and noone had heard of it. How have other ladies heard about this? Just through Baby and Bump? 

Thanks again all for your advice and support x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

There were some articles on hip dysplasia in the baby wearing group on Facebook I'm in.

It's relatively easy to do a back carry, with practice. YouTube some videos :)


----------



## takethree2010

I don't know how to insert and image but this is the web page of the Close Carrier. 

https://www.mumsnet.com/reviews/on-the-move/baby-carriers-and-baby-slings/9517-close-baby-carrier#

What do you think of this? Is it better than the Bjorn?


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Yes! That's great! If you're on Facebook, look up Victoria the Sling Lady. She is amazing and very inexpensive for the quality :)


----------



## oboeverity

takethree2010 said:


> I don't know how to insert and image but this is the web page of the Close Carrier.
> 
> https://www.mumsnet.com/reviews/on-the-move/baby-carriers-and-baby-slings/9517-close-baby-carrier#
> 
> What do you think of this? Is it better than the Bjorn?

Yep.... My nine month old and I love our SaBe wrap, which is very similar; as I said earlier, arms out in one of these is a great way for them to look about and see the world... I'll try and find a picky xx


----------



## takethree2010

Ok fab! That's made me happy! I'll have to try to get used to this then. Tried a couple of times when LO was younger but it didn't feel safe. Maybe it was too slack.

Now ... just one more question (!) .... can she face out in this? Or is that as bad as the bjorn?

Thanks girls - your patience has been great!!


----------



## missbabypo

Really a baby should never face out x


----------



## Ozzieshunni

If you want her to see out, look into a ring sling maybe and do a hip carry?


----------



## oboeverity

When you tie it, before you put baby in, the fabric should be tight on you, all over, like a swimming costume. It'll give just enough to allow you to put bubs in, and then you'll need to 'bounce her down' to give her that nice deep seat, and she'll have plenty of support xx


----------



## takethree2010

Ok. I've just had a look on the internet and I have found a sling library about 15 mins drive from where we live. I'm not on Facebook but there is a contact number so I'll give them a call and see when the next meet is. How often do they meet?

Again, thanks for all you help. I can totally see now why the Close carrier is better than the Bjorn because LO's legs are straddled more and up higher to give more support rather than dangling down.


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Some meet monthly, some bimonthly, some weekly. It all depends :) Best of luck!


----------



## oboeverity

Good luck, mama! Xx


----------



## missbabypo

Good luck hun, prepare to be constantly broke :D xx


----------



## takethree2010

I promise this is the last time I'll hassle you girls about this but i thought I'd let you know i used my close wrap carrier today with LO (of course facing in!) It went really well and i have to agree with you it was much comfier than the bjorn. I put it on really tightly like oboeverity said and then i put LO in and bounced her down into it like you said. It was great and LO was very happy. I could feel she was in the right place and she was much higher up on my body than when i tried her in it when she was younger. I could tell her legs were in a different place than the danglier bjorn. Now she is nearly 3 months her neck is much stronger and she was able to peer out and have a nose around. Then after a while she fell asleep. She was very happy. Thanks to all of you who have helped me on this thread. You are fab! X


----------



## oboeverity

Yay! Xx


----------



## Ozzieshunni

:yipee: :)


----------



## x Michelle x

I love that this thread hasn't descended into chaos :)
I really fancy wearing Hayden more but I only have a Mei tai and I'm not fully confident in it... After buying a donkey I don't think my OH would be best pleased if I bought an Ergo too.... Perhaps it's time to just buy one and say I got a bargain on eBay :)


----------



## oboeverity

What? This one?! Had it aaaages! 

Our mei tai is too small, I discovered this afternoon...msomeone recommended a Boba, and now I'm in love.... But I can't justify it ATM. Wonder if my library has one I can borrow for our jollibobs...
Xx


----------



## x Michelle x

Do you think this looks ok? 
https://i1163.photobucket.com/albums/q544/xmichelle1981x/26bc6c77.jpg
Sorry OP, i'm hijacking your thread! 
He is a big boy, 5 months and almost 20lbs!


----------



## Mickeyc

My oldest has talipies and both of my girls have had regular hip scans as they are at a higher risk of hip dysplasia due to family history.

The physio advised against any type of 'crotch dangling' - BB's, bouncers, walkers etc, but only because they were both at higher risk.

I have a Boba and I LOVE it, its sooo comfy to wear and my DD2 loves it. she always falls asleep on my chest and looks really comfy. It was expensive but I use it so much its totally worth it :thumbup:


----------



## oboeverity

x Michelle x said:


> Do you think this looks ok?
> https://i1163.photobucket.com/albums/q544/xmichelle1981x/26bc6c77.jpg
> Sorry OP, i'm hijacking your thread!
> He is a big boy, 5 months and almost 20lbs!

Looks fab... That's our MT too! Xx


----------



## x Michelle x

It looks like I colour co-ordinated him :rofl:


----------



## BintUmmi

*x Michelle x* it looks great! 

I`m so jealous! I would love to baby wear with a carrier like that but I can`t find them here (Egypt) and ebay is risky with the postal system :( But yours looks fab! And I am loving the co-ordination :haha:


----------



## x Michelle x

^^could you try finding a pattern online and having someone make it for you? A Mei tai has no clips etc, you'd just need (I'd imagine) a strong fabric and lots of strong stitching? But definitely research first to make it as safe as possible! :)


----------

